# Best algae eater/scavenger for my tank???



## mongolfreeski

I have a well-filtered 55 gallon w/a dozen africans and a blue lobster that is about 3.5-4 inches. I've had the lobster in there for over a week now and he is doing just fine. I have no aggression problems in my tank and am loving the setup. The tank has been fully established for about 3 weeks now, and algae is starting to grow on the rocks, etc.

What type of algae eater/pleco should I get that will survive? I was told that since I have a sand/crushed coral substrate that I can't have a pleco, and I have had way too aggressive catfish in the past. What type of fish will clean my tank but is nice and will not pick on my lobster or chase my cichlids? I have heard the bristlenose is good and and clown loach. Do I even need an algae eater, or is my tank ok with the algae growing on the rocks and stuff? Please offer your opinions! thanks


----------



## csnake

You actually shouldn't need an agae eater or scavenger of anykind. The alge will be good for your aquarium and your mbunas will eventually love the agae, as it is part of their normal diet. Plus the agae will help to develop a more natural look to your tank.

As for your crawdad (it is a scavenger), you will probably have an issue with him soon if your fish are of any size. If your fish are large enough, they will eventually flip him over to expose his soft underside and go to town... or they'll wait untill he molts and then it will be game on.


----------



## MalawiLover

Yep, everything is sunshine and roses until the crayfish molts...then its sushi.


----------



## harveyb27

algae eater - i hear *bristlenose* are good, though i have never had one. The mbuna will like algae but not clean it. Just clean glass every week with sponge etc. The clown loaches will grow huge, at about 16 inches!!!

scavenger - *synodontis catfish.* They are bottom feeders (sinking tablets) and scavengers, also entertaining to watch in groups. The only syno from malawi is the synodontis njassae, though most people go with the tanganyikan synodontis multipuncatus.


----------



## Zypherius

If you are looking for an algae eater, BN Plecos are awesome. If you want to add a little pizazz, get a long-fin-albino BN Pleco. They cost a bit more, but are well worth it for the look.


----------



## Fishface57

..in my 38g community tank. :fish: 
2 yellow labs
4 n'gara flametails
4-5 C. afra
1 jewel fish
1 M. chipokae(juvie<1.5")
5 C. cutteri
2 ramshorn snails
2 BN plecos...1 L 128, 1 A. temmincki
as these fish growout will they present a problem for the Plecos(3-4"). :-? 
my pH = 7.0 with weekly 20% water changes. :thumb:
wayne


----------



## planenut007

Would love to see a 16" clown loach, only ever seen one near 10" in captivity and that was at an aquarium.


----------



## kodyboy

I like bristle nose plecos and rubber lip plecos. But as stated above, the mbuna should clean up algae pretty well by themselves.


----------



## DJRansome

I can't see a slow, clumsy pleco surviving very long with a lobster, LOL.


----------



## MalawiLover

Fishface57 said:


> ..in my 38g community tank. :fish:
> 2 yellow labs
> 4 n'gara flametails
> 4-5 C. afra
> 1 jewel fish
> 1 M. chipokae(juvie<1.5")
> 5 C. cutteri
> 2 ramshorn snails
> 2 BN plecos...1 L 128, 1 A. temmincki
> as these fish growout will they present a problem for the Plecos(3-4"). :-?
> my pH = 7.0 with weekly 20% water changes. :thumb:
> wayne


The pleco is the least of your worries. The species list and tank size will cause major issues.


----------



## hollyfish2000

Fishface -- I agree with Malawilover. You have too many fish that will outgrow your small tank, plus too low of a pH for Africans and infrequent water changes, so, yes, problems ahead, but not just for the plecos

But back to the OP's question ----

I think your little lobster is a disaster waiting to happen -- either he'll get eaten OR he'll catch someone else sleeping and have dinner. I wouldn't add a BN pleco to any African tank (that's just me), but certainly not in a tank with a lobster. If you leave your light on only when viewing and take a toothbrush to the rocks occasionally, you're fine. (that's what I do.) As for a different clean-up crew -- I'm in love with my four synodontis multipunctatus. A great addition to the tank -- but, again, I wouldn't put them in with a lobster . . . Good luck!


----------



## Stickzula

I would go for a few rubberlips. They stay small, they're fast and do a good job. I would get another tank for your lobster.


----------



## harveyb27

Dude have lobster for dinner, then half your problems will dissappear lol had crabs with mbuna for about 3 months, but that was an exception as they had lots of hiding places and were in a much bigger tank. They were fish food once the mbuna knew they could be flipped and when they molt. Crustaceons willl not last long and pollute the tank more then they clean (scavenge). IMO you should reduce species list in the tank as mentioned above, too many incompatible fish. Get some syno's too.


----------



## GaFishMan1181

I will never put another Bristlenose in with my mbuna. My saulosi had one with them since they were very small but one of the males eventually killed the BN. Also i had 2 in my all male tank even before fish were in there and they both eventually got killed. The only luck i have ever had with them was in a 60g with 4 yellow labs, 3 acei, 3 red zebras. They still have a BN alive with them.


----------

